# "Pick a puppy"



## crzy_brunette77 (May 19, 2009)

Anyone seen the show? The puppies are cute but some of the breeders are questionable.

http://www.cmt.ca/puppy/


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

I just watched a couple online. I think it's fun to try and decide which breed the family will choose. I've been right both times so far.  It's also kind of fun to Google the breeders and look at their sites as I watch, to see what I think of them. The show itself isn't all that great, though. There's not much info about the breeds, people are choosing based on looks in a some cases, and I wish some of the breeders would be more honest about the breeds instead of playing up all the good traits. I'm giving them the benefit of the doubt, though, and assuming they pre-screened these people and only brought out available puppies that would actually fit the families in question.

In one episode, the family had a three-year-old daughter. I didn't like how they were letting the kid climb all over, kiss and basically maul the dogs they went to see, but I did like their reasoning for picking the dog they did (they went with an older pup, six months old, that the breeder still had -- one already housebroken and over its bitey stage).

I haven't seen an episode where they go to a BYB yet.


----------



## pattymac (Oct 11, 2008)

They find the 'breeders' on kijiji! So they are definately BYB's The ones on tonights show had their first litter by accident and the labradoodle mom was supposed to be a rescue. I didn't pay much attention to how the last 'breeder' started.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

I disagree that they're all BYBs. Here are the breeders from the three episodes I saw. They seem to vary in quality:

Episode two:
http://www.pleasantridgebordeaux.com/Home.html
http://www.landosboxers.com/
http://www.familygreatdanes.com/

Episode three:
http://www.kinartickennels.com/
http://www.goldenbreezkennels.com/bmdindex.html
http://www.concorderidge.com/canine/index.html

Episode four:
http://cantope-standard-poodles.com/
http://www.ludwigsdoodles.com/
http://www.thistlebraecollies.com/

Most of them seemed okay -- most were show breeders, one went for utility titles, several health tested. I recall that the malamute person has been breeding for 27 years (she also has the #1 malamute in Canada). I didn't really look into all of them, though, just quickly looked at the sites while watching the episodes.


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

I just watched most of the episodes online and the breeders in episode 1 were the ones that I thought seemed iffy but I haven't looked any of them up yet. I didn't like how the breeders didn't talk about their breeds very well. They basically just went along with what the people were wanting in the dog. It is fun guessing which dog the people would go with though.


----------



## crzy_brunette77 (May 19, 2009)

The Chichon breeder seemed sketchy to me for some reason. The sole reason they got one was because the kid liked the puppies and the mom mentionned "He picked the breed and we picked the colour" so I feel like they picked their puppy just for its cool colouring?!? It's interesting to see what people pick though and the puppies are all so adorable!


----------



## Pynzie (Jan 15, 2010)

I just read the description of episode 5. Cockapoos, labradoodles and shichons are the "breeds" they are considering? Besides that, I don't think I am going to like watching a show where everyone gets puppies. I'm going to be jealous.


----------



## Jenn~n~Luke (Aug 20, 2010)

The words quality and "family great danes" don't go in the same sentence, sorry. These people are well known in the dane world for being nothing better than a glorified puppy mill. They CONSTANTLY have pups....their health guarentees are sketchy at best, I could go on all day. They make themselves look great on the website, if you can get past the amount of pups they have at any given time.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Nah, that was one of the websites I found sketchy. Way too many pups, and they charge extra for certain colors. 



> 2010 Domestic Great Dane Puppy Price list:
> 
> Harlequins CKC Reg'd $2000
> Blue, Brindles, Fawns, Blue Merles CKC Reg'd $1700
> ...





> NEXT LITTERS:
> 
> January 2010 Harlequins, Black & Blue Merles.
> February 2010 Fawns & Brindles
> ...


Also, during the episode, the breeder was basically making it sound like this would be an excellent breed for the couple (and didn't mention a single downside), and I didn't think it was a great fit. I was glad they went with the breed I would have picked for them (out of their three choices, anyway)!

I haven't seen the first episode... or the fifth, where the family is choosing between a labradoodle, a shichon and a cockapoo. I just assumed that one would irritate me. It was annoying enough in episode four where the host described goldendoodles as combining the best traits of the poodle and golden. I mean, ideally, yes, but she made it sound like every doodle was the same and would make an excellent service dog for the family in question. She also referred to them as "designer dogs" as if it were a good thing (that family, though, again picked the breed I would have chosen for them in their situation).


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

I have only seen parts of a couple of episodes so can't really comment on much of it but at least they are not taking them to pet stores to find their puppy.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Oookay. Just watched the fifth episode. The mother said she wanted a crossbreed because she understands "they're calmer that way." They also wanted a female because "they're smarter than males." Nobody corrected them on either count. The mom and dad also said they "didn't want a purebred... not a show dog, just a nice family dog."

No kennel names in this episode, heh. "Glenn and Christine" had the cockapoo litter. They first started breeding cockapoos by mistake (two unaltered dogs, "scheduled to be fixed," who got to each other). Then they decided to keep breeding after that. The mom in the puppy-seeking family liked that they're "not traditional breeders" and said it "felt right" to take one of their home-raised puppies back to her home. Okay.

The labradoodle lady ended up rescuing five pups at one point, kept one, and decided to use her for breeding (she herself was a doodle, I think; she was a little black curly dog. Apparently the father dog was a black mini poodle). Her pups were all kept out in the barn. The host actually said, "That barn, what a great place for a puppy to grow up."

The shichon breeder at least gave a little speech about selecting a dog that fits your family's energy level. She didn't show the family either parent, though, just the pups. The puppy-seeking mom liked shichons because "it's nice that you don't have to walk it; a big backyard would be enough for it." The family had no idea what a shichon even was before arriving at the breeder's.

This episode was a major fail. I liked the kid, though. He kept embarrassing his parents.

Also, I left a comment. I wonder if it'll stay up.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

My co-worker was talking about episode six the other day because it featured papillons and she figured I'd be interested. I just started watching, and the host irritated me within about 10 seconds by saying the family (a single mom and her 10-year-old daughter) wanted to pick the perfect "purse puppy" to fit their urban lifestyle. Sigh. The three breeds they checked out in this episode were yorkies, papillons and maltese. The little girl just wanted something fluffy.

http://faeriepupsregd.freehostia.com/ : The yorkie breeder. Don't worry, all her dogs are "registered" and the females are "examined by [her] vet before breeding!"  She told the family that a yorkie is perfect for apartment life because "they'll get enough exercise running behind you all day long." Right.

The host at least stressed in her voiceover that papillons are tiny yet energetic (although no one bothered to inform the mother, who said multiple times that they were looking for a calm dog). http://www.newtopazpaps.com/ is the breeder. I'm not too fond of her dogs' look.

The maltese breeder was a "home breeder" with no website or kennel name. She had both the mom and dad on site. The bitch was _one and a half years old_ and the stud was one year old. Seriously. "They're a young couple," she said. 

This show kind of makes me nuts. My mother walked in here while I was watching and muttering to myself about it and asked me why I torture myself.


----------



## Adustgerm (Jul 29, 2009)

Ok, I hate shows like this. Now a lot of people are going to run out and get a new puppy from a questionable breeder just because they thought it looked cute on TV. Why don't they come out with a show called "Shelter Me" about picking a dog from a shelter, rescue or pound.

I went to the great dane breeder's website, and I agree that it's not a quailty breeder. I din't see any pics where they showed their dogs and I saw the video of her dog whelping and the dog was on the floor on a blanket. There wasn't even a whelping box. It just seemed like something they were doing for supplimental income rather than for the betterment of the breed.


----------



## surftb15 (Dec 23, 2009)

What happens when the pup becomes a dog 0_o


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

Crantastic said:


> The family had no idea what a shichon even was before arriving at the breeder's.


I don't know what one is either, and this is me making a wild geuss Bichon Shi tzu?


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Yep, Bichon/Shih Tzu. None of the breeders from that episode had actual websites, so I couldn't check and see if they health-tested (I'm betting no). I did go back and watch episode one, as well. The "Bonsai Bulldog" breeder had a website and so did the beagle breeder. The Boston terrier guy was what the show likes to call a "home breeder" with no site or kennel name.

Sometimes the show gets it right and goes to reputable show breeders with champion lines (or dogs involved in utility trials or the like), proper genetic testing done, good health guarantees, and general good breeding practices, but most of the time they seem to go to whatever BYB they can find who has puppies available right that instant. I wish whoever is in charge behind-the-scenes would be more responsible. At least they haven't visited any pet stores (and none of the breeders so far have appeared to be large-scale operations with multiple breeds), so they must know about puppy mills.


----------



## Adustgerm (Jul 29, 2009)

Crantastic said:


> Yep, Bichon/Shih Tzu. None of the breeders from that episode had actual websites, so I couldn't check and see if they health-tested (I'm betting no). I did go back and watch episode one, as well. The "Bonsai Bulldog" breeder had a website and so did the beagle breeder. The Boston terrier guy was what the show likes to call a "home breeder" with no site or kennel name.
> 
> Sometimes the show gets it right and goes to reputable show breeders with champion lines (or dogs involved in utility trials or the like), proper genetic testing done, good health guarantees, and general good breeding practices, but most of the time they seem to go to whatever BYB they can find who has puppies available right that instant. I wish whoever is in charge behind-the-scenes would be more responsible. At least they haven't visited any pet stores (and none of the breeders so far have appeared to be large-scale operations with multiple breeds), so they must know about puppy mills.


MAybe they are having trouble finding reputable breeders that would be willing to come on a show like that.


----------

